# My first Roubo bench



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

I wanted a sturdy workbench and took it on as a fall project. Probably my biggest project so far. Three months have passed and it´s done, almost... Lots of fun building it and cruising the net for ideas and pointers. As I use it I find new things to add and alterations to make. I might do another one with more dovetails and fancy details, but right now I´m happy working at and on my bench. Birch stand, beech top and oak frame. The Moxxon vice is detachable and stays in place with benchdogs. The tailvise is under construction. I spent app. £350 on it so far.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a very nice looking bench, Hans


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Hans.

Great bench.  How did you flatten the top?


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

A little cheating there. Instead of a glue-up I bought two kitchen desktops, 80cm*2,7cm, cut them to 50cm width and glued three layers together. So not much flattening to do, just lots of sanding before adding linseed oil. Thanks for asking.
Hans


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice bench Hans.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Good looking bench. Another post with details of the vises in pic one would be really nice.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

*Pictures of the vises*

Moxxon w/ threaded rods, twin screw, both in beech and the quick release. My mentor said in regards to the QR that "there is never such hurry", but I´ve found it to be very useful.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Good job*



baldir said:


> I wanted a sturdy workbench and took it on as a fall project. Probably my biggest project so far. Three months have passed and it´s done, almost... Lots of fun building it and cruising the net for ideas and pointers. As I use it I find new things to add and alterations to make. I might do another one with more dovetails and fancy details, but right now I´m happy working at and on my bench. Birch stand, beech top and oak frame. The Moxxon vice is detachable and stays in place with benchdogs. The tailvise is under construction. I spent app. £350 on it so far.


Nice looking bench. Very impressive, and I am hard to impress.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Great looking bench. Should last several lifetimes.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for the vise pics.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks. The twin screw vise was a copy from Garage woodworks Build a Twin Screw Vise - YouTube, very informative.
The Moxxon was inspired by many different YT-videos. I have some pictures of the process if it is of interest to you. I´m happy to share.
Hans

Edit of post. I´m excited to have found such an extensive forum as this. I realise that there are tons of great uploads that I haven´t seen yet. Took a look at Dennis uploads and your bench looks very nice. I will try to improve mine by adding a storage shelf like the one on your bench.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice and congrats!

That is a bucket list project for me and I am always excited when I see some one post their bench. Makes me want to drop everything I have to get done and finally build the bench ;-)


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

You should! I´m still married, kids are still fine and the pets are alive. And I have my bench.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. Somehow I missed this thread. Bench looks great, you're doing a very nice job on it.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

baldir said:


> Thanks. The twin screw vise was a copy from Garage woodworks Build a Twin Screw Vise - YouTube, very informative.
> The Moxxon was inspired by many different YT-videos. I have some pictures of the process if it is of interest to you. I´m happy to share.
> Hans
> 
> Edit of post. I´m excited to have found such an extensive forum as this. I realise that there are tons of great uploads that I haven´t seen yet. Took a look at Dennis uploads and your bench looks very nice. I will try to improve mine by adding a storage shelf like the one on your bench.


Thanks. The shelf is very handy and in the future I may add cabinets. The Moxxon may be a project in the future as well.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Denniswoody: I´ll put up some more pictures of the fastening to the bench. Haven´t decided yet if a portable one on top of the bench is the best or if it should be flush to the table top. So far I like the working height, but like with many other things, time will tell. I probably would try some kind of quick release if I did one today.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks like it's earthquake-proof. Nice job!


----------

